# What Pokemon is your least favorite?



## Renteura (Aug 29, 2008)

Read the title. :P

I absoluely HATE Starlys now, because in MD my partner was low on health, and since you lose all your money and items and _everything_ and such when you or your partner die, I was about to get out an Oran Berry to heal...and a Starly comes up and OHKOs my partner the moment I try to open the menu. And now I have nothing. Because of 
One.
Stupid.
Tiny.
Starly.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

All pokemon with horn drill/guilotine/ect. Cuz mystery dungeon is a pain with em.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

Tentacool.

Tentacool
Tentacool
Tentacool
TENTACOOL.

They are most CERTAINLY NOT COOL. >=|


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

^'Tenta', I believe, is some random language for 'try to be', so Tentacool is... trying to be cool? It most certainly fails.

Erm, I don't know to be honest. There isn't any I _hate_ so much as just find mildly annoying and/or useless.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I hate Bidoof because he appears everywhere!


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

But I love Tentacool.  He's so cool!

I don't like Buizel/Floatzel.  I'm having a great time training my Shuckle and along come these things.  They're too fast to run away from, they trap me with whirlpool, and Shuckle is at a type disadvantage.  I wind up having to catch them because I run out of patience. >:-/
Seriously.  lv35 Shuckle vs lv5 Buizel.  Can't escape!

I'd hate Bidoof if they didn't give me HP EVs.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I hate battling Spiritombs and most ghosts
But personally I hate wait for it you'll be surprised...

Turtig and all its evolutions I know youre screaming at me shouting why!? but I just dont like it-at all dont ask also remoraid suck and sudowoodo not bonsly though bonsly pwns


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I exceptionally hate Pachirisu and Shellos. They killed my chains when I was trying to get a shiny buizel.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I got kicked out of the Battle Tower once due to Guillotine. It got rid of my best fighter, and I was dead from there.

So yeah. OHKO move learners, plus Ghost or Dark types.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I don't hate any Pokemon, but Bug types just annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## o_O (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I hate any Pokemon that you encounter when you Surf. They annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

Anything that uses Horn Drill, Guillotine, etc.

Oh, and Uxie for being such a pain to catch.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I really don't have an extreme loathing of any Pokémon, even my least favorite Gorebyss, no longer recieves a abyssal (pun obviously intended) loathing from me. I sort of like it, now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

Weezing.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

Isn't there already a thread for this?

I HATE JYNX! It's a breast-implanted, weave wearing, ugly, fat MONSTER!


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> I HATE JYNX!...  fat MONSTER!


I think you have that confused with Snorlax.... O.O

I used to hate Skuntank and Ariados, but I like both now. Skuntank is my least favorite, but I still like it.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I don't really hate any Pokemon. I used to hate Probopass, but it is so cool and sparkly that you can't stay mad at it.

And I used to hate Froslass, but as of 17 hours ago, it's one of my favorite Pokemon (I love it's cry)


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I HATE JYNX! It's a breast-implanted, weave wearing, ugly, fat MONSTER!*Go Drifloon Rocks!!!*

Tentacool, Rattata and those...scary music... 





> Linnone


And little brothers...oh they don't count...rock type pokemon...my favorite rock pokemon isn't in the top 50 favorite pokemon for me and that is bad. Even the usually hated bug made it by the name of Butterfree...anything else...oh...those slimy poison pokemon like grimer and swalot and such...and unoriginal pokemon like voltorb, I mean it's a pokeball...and I'm running out of things to say...bye...bye...bye...sleeps...

From EeveeSkitty...snores...


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ^'Tenta', I believe, is some random language for 'try to be', so Tentacool is... trying to be cool? It most certainly fails.


Hey, Portuguese ain't some 'random language'! But yeah, it fails at being cool.

I kinda hate Gengar cause of Agata (LG). The first one. Toxic+Double Team. I had to sacrifice my Charizard. That's why I hate him.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ^'Tenta', I believe, is some random language for 'try to be', so Tentacool is... trying to be cool? It most certainly fails.
> 
> Erm, I don't know to be honest. There isn't any I _hate_ so much as just find mildly annoying and/or useless.


Actually "tenta" is from the word tentacle, which Tentacool have. Of course, I could be wrong, but it seems to make some sort of sense.

Gastrodon. Hate them with the burning intensity of several suns.


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Actually "tenta" is from the word tentacle, which Tentacool have. Of course, I could be wrong, but it seems to make some sort of sense.


I think his point was just what 'tenta' also could mean. XD

I can't think of... any at all that I don't like. I tend to find all Pokemon pleasant in some way or form... even Nosepass! It looks funny. xD

Yeah, I can't think of any at all. Except maybe Mr. Mime? Mimes really scare me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Cirrus said:


> I think his point was just what 'tenta' also could mean. XD


XD Oh dear, I'm off in sleep deprivation land again~ Mistakes, mistakes! ;;Slaps forehead;; Sorry about that one.


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> XD Oh dear, I'm off in sleep deprivation land again~ Mistakes, mistakes! ;;Slaps forehead;; Sorry about that one.


_You better be_. >|
And GO TO BED


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*



Cirrus said:


> _You better be_. >|
> And GO TO BED


NONONO! 

You're not the boss of meeee~ ;;Sticks out tongue;; Meanie. D<


----------



## Ambipom (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokemon do you hate?*

I hatehatehatehatehatehatehatehatehatehatehate *TANGROWTH*.

It turned one of my favorite pokemon into some kind of caveman!


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 1, 2008)

Ancientpower does that to a lot of others... I'm so sorry.

Oh, you can slap Ice types onto my list... excepting Articuno.


----------

